# Florida beach fishing 🎣



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

No one I guess takes time to post here anymore. I have not had time to get out to the beach, but about two weeks ago I took a day off work to hit the beach , caught a nice pompano, a couple of good whiting, and a couple of pomemedo. There have been lots of pompano and whitening caught this year, still coughing this late in the summer is nice, it's a great year out there this year


----------



## jcbrock (Apr 16, 2007)

What part of Florida are you fishing in? If things ever get back to close to normal, I’d like to go see my buddy in Jacksonville again. We fish the creeks off the St Johns but I’d love to try the surf down there.


----------



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

jcbrock said:


> What part of Florida are you fishing in? If things ever get back to close to normal, I’d like to go see my buddy in Jacksonville again. We fish the creeks off the St Johns but I’d love to try the surf down there.


I mostly fish a litttle south of there, close to Daytona down to Melbourne 
The sure fishing in the Jacksonville area has been awesome this year, still good into the hot summer. Check out the Facebook pages for Florida Surffishing,and Jacksonville fishing.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I was at Jax Beach yesterday. Lots of small pompano and whiting being caught.


----------



## WorstWheel (Nov 15, 2020)

The George Crady Bridge has some solid fishing if you're looking for a good pier. It's in Jacksonville and isn't too filled with fishers (especially thanks to Covid). 🎣 How to Fish from a Pier - Fish Jig 🐟 has a bunch of great strategies for pier fishing too.


----------

